# Syncing users from a gentoo server to a ubuntu server.

## DBN

Hi, 

I have a gentoo server I added a second server that is running ubuntu server 8.04.

I was wondering if there is a way to have the ubuntu server sync\copy user list from the gentoo server.

Is it possible for me to add a user on the gentoo server and have the ubuntu server be updated with the new user automatically.

Thank you

----------

## massimo

AFAIK with the help of webmin you can do this easily. Both boxes need webmin set up and combined into a webmin-cluster.

----------

## DBN

I installed the webmin on both servers and I can't setup the cluster…

I start by finding the "webmin servers index" and I can't get them to find each other.

I get this message: "The network to scan must be a class C network address".

Do you know were can I find a solution for this.

Thanks

----------

## sedorox

It wouldn't be easy to setup if your new to linux, but if you want common usernames and such, then a solutions like kerberos or openldap would be best suited in this case. Even NFS shares to mount  home dir's so they are the same across machines.

----------

## massimo

Via the Webmin web interface you can add another webmin simply by navigating to the Webmin Servers Index selecting "Register a new server" and entering the other webmin's IP address or hostname.

----------

## DBN

I got the servers to see each other but when i try to cluster them together i get this message  "Invalid RPC login to <server name>"

what does this mien? and what can I do?

thanks

----------

## massimo

I guess you need to supply credentials for a user who is allowed to login to webmin remotely (especially is allowed to access webmin's user management module).

----------

## DBN

Okay.  I got both servers to see each other and got them in a server cluster.

Does anybody know where I can find instructions on how to have one server sync it's users from the other one (Configuring cluster users and groups)

 thank you

----------

## massimo

 *DBN wrote:*   

> Does anybody know where I can find instructions on how to have one server sync it's users from the other one (Configuring cluster users and groups)
> 
>  thank you

 

Yes, [1].

[1] http://doxfer.com/Webmin/ClusterUsersAndGroups

----------

